

Google ordered to remove anti-Islamic film from YouTube - wikiburner
http://news.yahoo.com/google-ordered-remove-anti-islamic-film-youtube-165609763--sector.html;_ylt=AwrBJR7wKg5TB2cAqR3QtDMD

======
onion2k
It's worth noting that it was removed because it _grossly_ misrepresents what
the people in the film would want to be associated with, and nothing to do
with religion. This is akin to filming someone doing something wholly innocent
and then dubbing it with hate speech without asking them if that's ok.

There's a strong argument that this is art, and consequently worth protecting
to enshrine freedom of expression, but at the same time I can't imagine many
people would be happy if they were the one in the film. I'd argue that it's
not far from defamation as far as the actor is concerned.

~~~
A_COMPUTER
This kind of legal deception is the basis of all Sasha Baron-Cohen movies and
TV shows.

------
rohanpai
More like US court ordered Google to remove anti-Islamic film from YouTube...

"By a 2-1 vote, a panel of the 9th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals rejected
Google's assertion that the removal of the film "Innocence of Muslims"
amounted to a prior restraint of speech that violated the U.S. Constitution."

------
ibotty
whoa, why can't they make a video with a person calmly speaking and not
interrupt him with music?

